# pumpkin fo at wsp



## leillani (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi, im thinking of buyinga pumpkin scent at wsp. which one would you guys have tried and recommend that isn't too spicey. Thanks...


----------



## Deda (Aug 19, 2010)

Pumpkin Crunch II is TDF, it's very Pumpkiny, less spicy.  It's vanilla causes a deep discoloration, but that's a good thing, as the FO itself is an odd dark green/blue.


----------



## leillani (Aug 19, 2010)

thakns Deda, was hoping you posted. I know you love wsp


----------



## Psalm 23 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi! 

Wow it's been awhile since I've been here!  

Does anyone have a creative name suggestion for darkly discolored pumpkin soap?  Mine is sort of a dark brown...and well, it doesn't look like pumpkin pie at all.   

Thanks!


----------



## agriffin (Aug 25, 2010)

Psalm 23 said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Wow it's been awhile since I've been here!
> 
> ...



Hmmm...well I love pumpkin with some coffee or latte in it.  This gives a good excuse for the darkness if I get one that discolored.  But if yours is straight up pumpkin...maybe...

Midnight Pumpkin
Rustic Pumpkin
Primitive Pumpkin


----------



## agriffin (Aug 25, 2010)

Speaking of pumpkin...I was looking on Etsy and there were several Pumpkin lavender.... that seems yuck.  Anybody try that combo?


----------



## funnyfarm319 (Aug 25, 2010)

My favorite is Pumpkin Cheesecake FO from Taylored Concepts.  It is very Pumkiny and not very spicey.  That is the way i like my FO and my Pie.  As for color it does turn it very brown because of lots of vanilla. I use can pumpkin and a vanilla stabilizer and it is a very authentic color.  I have pics in the gallery.


----------



## leillani (Aug 26, 2010)

mmm pumpkin cheesecake!! sounds yummy


----------



## Soap-Goddess (Aug 28, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Speaking of pumpkin...I was looking on Etsy and there were several Pumpkin lavender.... that seems yuck.  Anybody try that combo?



Pumpkin Lavender? Seriously? *insert puking smiley* LOL


----------



## agriffin (Aug 28, 2010)

Soap-Goddess said:
			
		

> agriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!  So no one has tried it?   I don't think I will either...

http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php? ... e&ref=auto


----------



## lulubelle (Aug 29, 2010)

I just got perfect pumpkin from WSP and out of the bottle it turns my stomach....I haven't used it yet so I'm hoping it will smell better in soap.  Has anyone used this one before?


----------



## Hazel (Aug 29, 2010)

I used it in a cream and a lady told me I smelled like a cigar. I was a little taken aback because I like the spicy scent. So, I stopped wearing it to that job. (It didn't matter...I got laid off soon after.)

I haven't soaped with it but I'd like to hear if anyone else has.


----------



## Psalm 23 (Aug 31, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Psalm 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rustic pumpkin....I like that  No, I'm not sure it smells enough like coffee to use that excuse  

Thank you so much for the suggestions!


----------



## Mom210 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have used wsp perfect pumpkin in HP soap and in candles. It is a bit on the spicy side , but I like it that way. My neighbor came up as just after I finished the soap and took a bar and came back and got 2 candles in the same scent later that day. I hated to be rude.... but those were supposed to be gifts. Now I have to go buy more supplies :evil:


----------



## Hazel (Sep 1, 2010)

That is rude. What made your neighbor think that she can just come in and take your soap and candles?


----------



## agriffin (Sep 1, 2010)

That is rude!  The soap wasn't even cured?  I would have told her you can't have any cause they have to cure.  Jeeeeeeeez.


----------



## scouter139 (Sep 1, 2010)

Evening All, 

Just thought I'd give my 2 cents about pumpkin fragrance.  I found one at my local craft store called Pat Catan's.  It's not a national chain but you might be able to find it somewhere online. It's Abbey & Sullivan brand and it's Pumpkin Spice.  It's the best I've found to my nose.  I make a batch of CP that adds canned pumpkin and pumpkin pie spice.  You seperate some of the soap, add the pumpkin pie spice and then swirl.  It is personally my favorite.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's the site you mentioned.

http://www.abbeysullivan.com/


----------



## leillani (Sep 9, 2010)

just made a candle with pumpkin crunch II. The smell is really really good.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 10, 2010)

glad you liked it! this is the next one on my list to try next time I order.


----------



## leillani (Sep 10, 2010)

have to warn you though, the oil is really greenish. Next on my list is soaping with it and see how it behaves.


----------



## xyxoxy (Sep 10, 2010)

Psalm 23 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a creative name suggestion for darkly discolored pumpkin soap?  Mine is sort of a dark brown...and well, it doesn't look like pumpkin pie at all.
> 
> Thanks!



Primitive Pumpkin


----------



## Hazel (Sep 10, 2010)

xyxoxy said:
			
		

> Psalm 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Country Pumpkin
Russet Pumpkin  
Sienna Pumpkin


----------



## tracey11474 (Sep 14, 2010)

So would you say Pumpkin Crunch 2 is the best pumpkin fo offered by WSP? I'm trying to decide between their pumpkin scents to use in my soap.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Sep 16, 2010)

In reference to Pumpkin Crunch ll from WSP:



			
				leillani said:
			
		

> have to warn you though, the oil is really greenish. Next on my list is soaping with it and see how it behaves.



I was hoping to hear how this went....  

But I just got mine today!  OMG it smells AMAZING!  I can't stop sniffin it!  (it's making me hungry, though, lol!)

It has that nutty/pumpkin seedy smell that I've never smelled in another Pumpkin FO....EVER....mmmmmm.....gonna go make soap now!


----------



## tracey11474 (Sep 16, 2010)

jadiebugs1 said:
			
		

> In reference to Pumpkin Crunch ll from WSP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright...you guys convinced me! 
I just order Pumpkin Crunch II and 3 new scents for the upcoming holidays!

Spiced Cranberry Fragrance Oil 149 	
Christmas Wreath Type Fragrance Oil 508 		
Gingerbread Fragrance Oil 162 

Can't wait to try them!


----------

